# Missing the news



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

I was a news junkie in the U.S. In Paamul we had a 8 foot dish and American dish receivers that we shared with the neighbors. When I moved to Playa del Carmen I used Roku to stream the news.
Here we are on Moviestar phone and internet with 2 gigs of service. When i tether my laptop to the internet it burns up the gigs very fast.

Two questions, what happens if I exceed 2 gigs? Do they charge more?

Is there any other way to view American news? I did a search and we have a contract with Dish which does not show MSNBC, CNN, FOX or any other network news.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Andreas_Montoya said:


> I was a news junkie in the U.S. In Paamul we had a 8 foot dish and American dish receivers that we shared with the neighbors. When I moved to Playa del Carmen I used Roku to stream the news.
> Here we are on Moviestar phone and internet with 2 gigs of service. When i tether my laptop to the internet it burns up the gigs very fast.
> 
> Two questions, what happens if I exceed 2 gigs? Do they charge more?
> ...


I read Yahoo News US version daily and it gives me all I need to know. We have Dish HD package and it has CNNE [ Español ] Spanish languge US news and we watched Hillary in a question and answer with the audience in New Hampshire last night.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Have you thought of getting cable via Cablemas or Telmex? Or are these services not available in your area?


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

Not available here. We are out in the cane fields.


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> Since this thread is threatening to turn into a partisan political discussion, it will be moved to La Chataterría unless it returns to its original purpose - suggestions for ways for Andreas to view news from the States.


Thank you Isla. My wife will be going to Oaxaca for a week to be there when the new grandson arrives. I'll go to the mall here and stream the news to keep from being so bored. 

On a side note. I bought a lot of movies and tv series from Amazon. It says " You own this movie." But I cannot download them to my laptop because of "copy write" issues. This sucks as to stream them would eat up all of my internet.


----------

